
Adventures of Porting MUSL to PS4 - kdbg
https://dayzerosec.com/posts/adventures-of-porting-musl-to-ps4
======
fwsgonzo
Nice work! One step forwards towards a less botched libc for game developers!
Should probably be noted that musl isn't necessarily very performant compared
to something like glibc. Kudos for getting musl which is very geared towards
linux to work on a BSD!

